# Ventus Series Shakuhachi: Out now from Impact Soundworks!



## Andrew Aversa (Aug 21, 2016)

https://impactsoundworks.com/product/ventus-shakuhachi/

Hi everyone,

I'm pleased to announce the launch of our *Ventus Series* of ethnic woodwind instruments, starting with the breathtaking *Shakuhachi*! Featuring 15 deeply sampled playing techniques, two mic positions, 6,000+ samples including 600+ categorized phrases, and the debut of several new technologies, we're confident this is the most deeply-sampled shakuhachi *ever released*.

As composers, we felt that there simply wasn't enough selection in high quality, deeply sampled, non-Western woodwinds. So we began *VENTUS *to help us journey around the world with our own music, and I hope it will do the same for you.

Read on for more information and details!

*Shakuhachi Content:*

Over 6,000 24-bit samples recorded through warm ribbon & room mics
6 types of sustain articulations
True legato playing w/ adjustable settings
5 different release ornaments
12 types of trills (fast, slow, multi intervals)
600+ phrases of multiple lengths and styles
Phrases & breaths also provided as WAV
*Ventus Key Features*:

Beautiful unified interface
Dozens of under-the-hood tweaking controls
Ornament system for effortless authentic performances
Phrase playback editor
Easy FX rack with analog-modeled EQ, compressor, delay & reverb
TACT - Total Articulation Control Technology for easy customization of all playing techniques
*Full Walkthrough*



*Introducing TACT: Total Articulation Control Technology
*
Debuting in our Shakuhachi instrument is TACT, a brand-new way to control articulations and playing techniques. Completely customize the library to your personal playing style and MIDI setup using up to 5 different mapping types, multiple rules, and per-articulation volume, dynamic and offset tweaks. OR, use our incredible automap system to intelligently map multiple articulations at once.

See the video below for details!



*Audio Demos
*


*Availability
*
The *Ventus Shakuhachi* is available now for the list price of only $99, and for a limited time you will get an *instant credit of $25* with your purchaes. You can use this toward future Ventus installments OR try one of other instruments, libraries, preset packs or plugins.

https://impactsoundworks.com/product/ventus-shakuhachi/


----------



## gjelul (Aug 21, 2016)

Any samples?


----------



## Lode_Runner (Aug 21, 2016)

You got me at shakuhachi, can't wait.


----------



## constaneum (Aug 22, 2016)

Finally !!! I've been waiting for a shakuhachi sample library for ages and this is such a relieving announcement !!!


----------



## tmm (Aug 22, 2016)

What I'd love to see is a non-Western woodwinds ensemble library (ex: Shak ensemble, Dvojnice ensemble, etc). I know that's not always / often how they're orchestrated (traditionally), but I think it would sound awesome.


----------



## Vovique (Aug 22, 2016)

Great news! A shakuhachi library well done is a rare and welcomed product.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Aug 22, 2016)

Now give us a playable Turkish Clarinet...


----------



## playz123 (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh...heck!  I JUST finished a long project where shakuhachi was featured throughout, and although I used snippets from at least 4 different libraries, I wasn't particularly happy with any of them. And now this announcement...about three days too late.  BTW, I did use your Koto Nation library as well, Andrew, and it worked perfectly, so thanks for that. Really wish you'd expand and update that library some day as well. Looking forward to hearing more about yours new ethnic winds......even if your timing is terrible!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Aug 22, 2016)

A thoroughly sampled turkish ney and an armenian duduk are most welcome too!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm glad everyone is excited about the shakuhachi, and the additional instruments to come! We are writing down all your suggestions 

Today, I'd like to introduce you to TACT - Total Articulation Control Technology. We spent months developing this all-new system for mapping and triggering articulations, including legato techniques and release noises, and I firmly believe it's the most powerful and flexible tool out there.

When TACT debuts with the Shakuhachi, you'll be able to map all 15 articulations any way you please: by velocity, keyswitch, MIDI CC, pedal position, or any combination (up to 3 rules at once). Articulation volume, dynamic control (xfade vs. vel switched), and attack offset are all easily adjustable too. Most importantly, we have an incredible *automap *feature allowing you to create multi-articulation mappings in a single click.

Please watch the video below to see TACT in action. The Shakuhachi is soon to follow!


----------



## neblix (Aug 23, 2016)

TACT is our most exciting new technology from ISW. You guys will be seeing it in many if not all of our future VI's for a consistent performance experience across our products!


----------



## Garlu (Aug 23, 2016)

Loving the concept of the TACT system! Well done!!! 
Any possibilities of using it with Program/Bank Changes as well? and any plans to release it as a "3rd party" multi script for serving as the articulation "manager" of a kontakt instance? (and also the Velocity Xfade/Velocity control for dynamic layers). 
Looks like a great tool! [aside from the Shakuhachi! Looking forward to it!]


----------



## neblix (Aug 23, 2016)

Garlu said:


> Loving the concept of the TACT system! Well done!!!
> Any possibilities of using it with Program/Bank Changes as well? and any plans to release it as a "3rd party" multi script for serving as the articulation "manager" of a kontakt instance? (and also the Velocity Xfade/Velocity control for dynamic layers).
> Looks like a great tool! [aside from the Shakuhachi! Looking forward to it!]



I don't think it would be possible to process program/bank changes within a Kontakt instrument. Do you know any other sample libraries that do this?

As for the 3rd party concept, we had considered it. It would not be for some time, as making it extensible and user-friendly for any given instrument/articulations introduces a host of new problems. Perhaps after TACT is implemented in more of our own instruments, we may take a look at it.

However, it is worth noting a multi script has very limited control. It is not likely that dynamic control like you said would be available, and neither would offset, volume, or legato parameters, simply because the only way a multi script can communicate with other .nki's is by sending MIDI notes.

Even still, using TACT as a 3rd party trigger mapping system that simply selects which MIDI channel to send incoming data to would be an excellent utility. Even if we disable parameters such as dynamic control, volume, offset, legato, etc. the triggering system, conflict detection, automap and presets are still the main attractions.


----------



## Garlu (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks for the elaborated response, @neblix !

Yeah, banks are the only solution I know for program/bank changes; I don't think it's possible within the same .nki instrument patch.

Re: the 3rd party option, it'd be great. I understand having it just as a multi script has some limitations, but, could be a good tool for standardising articulations (actually, Orange Tree Samples has something similar: Mind Control). But having an advanced version would be really cool!


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 23, 2016)

As a fellow developer, I think it would be absolutely great for ISW to perhaps go the extra mile and match up their TACT to Spitfire's UACC (with an NKA preset, maybe)? So that it doesn't end up like this...







Although it looks like it's already like the situation from the comic... :D


EDIT: One more thing. I see that conflicts are being detected, which is pretty neat. But, don't you think that in some cases it would make sense to just let the conflicts slide and allow you to actually STACK articulations?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Aug 23, 2016)

Good points! TACT isn't a standard though, it's a method of assignment. And the issue is that UACC was designed strictly for orchestral libraries. As a result it has poor support for many instruments like the non-Western ones we're releasing here. There are no CC values set aside for things like release noises (as in our system), or special articulations like bend up, bend down, mordents, grace notes, overblown/non-tremolo repetitions, etc. It also groups up things like tremolo and flutter which in the case of the Shakuhachi are two separate articulations!

For future libraries where the articulation list is compatible with the UACC mapping, I'd love to make presets with that standard in mind.

As for stacking articulations, TACT supports this (i.e. polyphonic keyswitches or staccato overlays). The backend for it is very robust. In the case of the shakuhachi, which is a monophonic solo instrument, I made the decision to disable articulation stacking since it wouldn't make much sense to play two kinds of sustains at once, for example. However for other instruments it's absolutely doable.


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 23, 2016)

Pretty cool stuff, Andrew!


----------



## neblix (Aug 23, 2016)

Another problem with UACC is that it's a standard. I personally feel people can trigger articulations however they want (which is why we designed TACT, to make it easier to make more complicated mapping styles), and even though some composers might appreciate the intricate programming rigidity of UACC, a lot of them won't because it isn't live-performable. But like Andrew said, when it makes sense, we can always bundle a "UACC Scheme" factory preset with a sample library so that the UACC composers can get their fix. :3


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 24, 2016)

neblix said:


> But like Andrew said, when it makes sense, we can always bundle a "UACC Scheme" factory preset with a sample library so that the UACC composers can get their fix. :3



Which was exactly my suggestion. Thanks!


----------



## C-Wave (Aug 24, 2016)

neblix said:


> Another problem with UACC is that it's a standard. I personally feel people can trigger articulations however they want (which is why we designed TACT, to make it easier to make more complicated mapping styles), and even though some composers might appreciate the intricate programming rigidity of UACC, a lot of them won't because it isn't live-performable..


Excellent thinking.. Thank you!


----------



## C-Wave (Aug 24, 2016)

Hope TACT will make it to older instruments like Archtop and Turkish Oud.
Thanks again for pushing the envelope!


----------



## Baron Greuner (Aug 24, 2016)

Sounds great. What other instruments will be included? The perennial duduk for example?


----------



## nordicguy (Aug 24, 2016)

C-Wave said:


> Hope TACT will make it to older instruments like Archtop and Turkish Oud.
> Thanks again for pushing the envelope!


++++1!


----------



## cyoder (Aug 24, 2016)

I would like to throw a vote in for sampling a Bansuri. I haven't seen many flexible VIs that can replicate traditional playing styles with all that bendy microtonal ornamental goodness.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Aug 25, 2016)

A Thursday treat for everyone... the first six demos of our Shakuhachi, in both dressed and naked contexts. Truly a gorgeous instrument especially when all articulations are explored!



The VS Shakuhachi launches tomorrow - again, be sure to *sign up for our mailing list* to get the launch day discount!


----------



## Levitanus (Aug 25, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> Although it looks like it's already like the situation from the comic... :D


Sorry haven't looked to the theme for a while. May be so many standards because of there no one ideal? Like mp3 in sound? I remember times when we came to the perfomance with podcast bringing CD, mini-disk and tape at least to be sure we will have sound on the board. And theese huge racks with different types of players. Now you can bring flash with wav or mp3 and that's all. Even cheep bumbox can handle it.

I find tact very seemed to Orange Tree system with some major improvements. but still has some bads. It is like walking on the sharp edge, to be not customizable or to bee too customizable. Don't think i want instrument from the box to be locked. I hate it, but seating ours for tuning one instrument sucks too.

I'm working on my system now, and it has been discussed a lot with mocupers, arrangers and composers. But i still not sure about it because of too complex solution with a lot of customization. Today, on the 7th day of seeking way through it seems that logic barrier has been passed (with huge part and the first prototype have worked 3 weeks ago), so day or couple and i'll be able to present it's "instrument-level" part for more pointer discussion


----------



## Levitanus (Aug 25, 2016)

By the way  Shakuhachi sounds awesome, Congratulations! Filled with passion to have it


----------



## chillbot (Aug 25, 2016)

This is an insta-buy for me and I will use the crap out of it. Take my money please.

However... what I really really need is more phrases, not necessarily loops.... more like "extended articulations". Somewhere in between loops and articulations. Like 3-6 note phrasings, the way a shakuhachi player would play it, not how I would play it on my keyboard with some key switches. And yes in like 5 or 6 different minor keys and 5 or 6 different major keys. Any plans for anything like this? I will pay you for it right now.


----------



## galactic orange (Aug 25, 2016)

chillbot said:


> This is an insta-buy for me and I will use the crap out of it. Take my money please.
> 
> However... what I really really need is more phrases, not necessarily loops.... more like "extended articulations". Somewhere in between loops and articulations. Like 3-6 note phrasings, the way a shakuhachi player would play it, not how I would play it on my keyboard with some key switches. And yes in like 5 or 6 different minor keys and 5 or 6 different major keys. Any plans for anything like this? I will pay you for it right now.



Agreed. I will be buying this immediately. Thanks for all the great work. Even though some small runs or phrases would be nice, I look forward to coaxing some expressive sounds out of this.


----------



## Maestro77 (Aug 25, 2016)

The specs say there are over 600 phrases included.


----------



## galactic orange (Aug 25, 2016)

Great! Might have to get Koto Nation with this as well. It's a shame that there's no taiko library from Impact Soundworks. Then we could have a somewhat well-rounded Japanese instrument bundle!

But hey, I'm happy with what they've got on offer for now. I sense a wave of music with shakuhachi in the near future, no joke!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Aug 25, 2016)

chillbot said:


> This is an insta-buy for me and I will use the crap out of it. Take my money please.
> 
> However... what I really really need is more phrases, not necessarily loops.... more like "extended articulations". Somewhere in between loops and articulations. Like 3-6 note phrasings, the way a shakuhachi player would play it, not how I would play it on my keyboard with some key switches. And yes in like 5 or 6 different minor keys and 5 or 6 different major keys. Any plans for anything like this? I will pay you for it right now.



The phrases in this library are not loops, they are indeed the kind of thing you're describing. We have them grouped into eight categories: short, medium, long, bends, unique notes, trills, arps, FX. They're all in the D minor pentatonic scale (that's the nature of this shakuhachi) but of course can be transposed. If you want more info on the phrases specifically shoot us an email and I can send you previews in greater depth!


----------



## galactic orange (Aug 25, 2016)

I went to the website and logged in to check if I'm signed up for the mailing list to be sure I'll get the discount. I didn't see a join mailing list check box anywhere. Am I fine as long as I've got an account?


----------



## Lode_Runner (Aug 25, 2016)

galactic orange said:


> I went to the website and logged in to check if I'm signed up for the mailing list to be sure I'll get the discount. I didn't see a join mailing list check box anywhere. Am I fine as long as I've got an account?


Hi Galactic, there's a link to the mail list subscription page in the original post of this thread.


----------



## galactic orange (Aug 26, 2016)

Lode_Runner said:


> Hi Galactic, there's a link to the mail list subscription page in the original post of this thread.


Thanks. I clicked the link and filled in my info, but it told me that email address is already registered (to me, of course). There is an option at the bottom to Update Profile or Unsubscribe. Obviously I want to stay subscribed if I am already. So I clicked Update Profile and could change my name but not much else. And nothing about mailing lists.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Aug 26, 2016)

galactic orange said:


> Thanks. I clicked the link and filled in my info, but it told me that email address is already registered (to me, of course). There is an option at the bottom to Update Profile or Unsubscribe. Obviously I want to stay subscribed if I am already. So I clicked Update Profile and could change my name but not much else. And nothing about mailing lists.


Oh sorry, didn't know you'd tried that. I had the same thing, but I assume it means that I'm already subscribed from past purchases. I do get the occasional advertising email from Impact Soundworks as well.


----------



## midiman (Aug 26, 2016)

cyoder said:


> I would like to throw a vote in for sampling a Bansuri. I haven't seen many flexible VIs that can replicate traditional playing styles with all that bendy microtonal ornamental goodness.


+1 for Bansuri!
There is not yet a 5-star Bansuri on the market, and it is the most versatile ethnic woodwind around.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Aug 26, 2016)

midiman said:


> +1 for Bansuri!
> There is not yet a 5-star Bansuri on the market, and it is the most versatile ethnic woodwind around.


+1 bansuri


----------



## chillbot (Aug 26, 2016)

+1 (technically I think +4) for bansuri.

I didn't get any email this morning though I usually always get emails from ISW am I missing something?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Aug 26, 2016)

Bansuri is coming next 

@chillbot: We haven't sent the release email yet. That is coming in the next few hours, with of course my full tutorial as always. What I was trying to say before was that if you want more info on the phrases specifically, send us an email and I can go into more depth.


----------



## chillbot (Aug 26, 2016)

Sorry I figured you had sent the release email since it's available to buy on your site. I don't need any info on the phrasings, I'm already sold... but I'll let you know if they are what I was asking for after I download the library...


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Aug 26, 2016)

Ha! One step ahead of us. We're just adjusting the final details on our site before publicly launching. The email will have an intro discount too so sit tight.


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Aug 26, 2016)

zircon_st said:


> We're offering *VENTUS *to new subscribers to *our mailing list* at a special introductory price. We're also offering store credit for each purchase in the *VENTUS *series to help you explore the full collection as it is released through the end of this year. You also can use the credit to try something else from our ethnic instrument products or buy something even more exotic like our Super Audio Cart retro game library.




Did anyone receive this introductory price or is it only me that didn't?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Aug 26, 2016)

We JUST sent the email out a few minutes ago to everyone on our list! The website just went up a little earlier than usual. You should receive the email within 30 minutes.

And with that, I'm pleased to announce that the *Ventus Shakuhachi* is now available for the list price of only *$99*, though everyone on our list will receive an additional discount as mentioned. Plus, all purchases of the shakuhachi come with a *$25 credit* that can be applied to future Ventus instruments or ANY other instrument on our site.

Enjoy!



https://impactsoundworks.com/product/ventus-shakuhachi/


----------



## Kent (Aug 26, 2016)

I just got the email, and it sounds great!

My only question: How does this fare on _Sledgehammer_?


----------



## Maestro77 (Aug 26, 2016)

kmaster said:


> I just got the email, and it sounds great!
> 
> My only question: How does this fare on _Sledgehammer_?


Someone's GOTTA mock that up...


----------



## galactic orange (Aug 26, 2016)

Got the e-mail. Went to purchase. On the shakuhachi page near the bottom there's a list of Discounted Add-ons. It says if I add any of those products to my cart I can save 15% on my order, but after adding Koto Nation I'm still getting full price before checkout. Am I missing something? Does the 15% discount not apply here?

Edit: After some time the page refreshed and prices are updated correctly.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Aug 26, 2016)

Web shop bug... Should be fixed now!


----------



## galactic orange (Aug 26, 2016)

zircon_st said:


> Web shop bug... Should be fixed now!


Wow. That was fast!


----------



## willbedford (Aug 26, 2016)

kmaster said:


> My only question: How does this fare on _Sledgehammer_?


Here's my Sledgehammer attempt (best I could do in 20 minutes of bouncing and resampling)


(N.B. This is in no way what the library actually sounds like)


----------



## chillbot (Aug 26, 2016)

These are great...! The phrases are exactly what I was hoping for and will use the crap out of them. Thank you.

Next what I need is MORE MORE MORE and in different keys. Do they make different sized shakuhachis tuned differently? However I will gladly accept bansuri instead... is it possible to get a bansuri in a few different keys or at least a key different than your shakuhachi? I know for sure they make bansuris in almost every key if not every key. Am I asking too much? You can't take my money fast enough for this stuff. Thanks man!


----------



## Lode_Runner (Aug 26, 2016)

willbedford said:


> Here's my Sledgehammer attempt (best I could do in 20 minutes of bouncing and resampling)
> 
> 
> (N.B. This is in no way what the library actually sounds like)



Cool. Now do Enigma Sadness! 

Thanks Impact Soundworks, I've been waiting so long for a Shakuhachi. Koto Nation has been very lonely these last few years. I'm so happy now.

Edit: One suggestion I have is it would be good if there were some presets for the microtuning settings

Oh and I didn't think I'd be requesting another Duduk, but having seen how awesome the playability of this library is, please do Duduk (and Ney).


----------



## constaneum (Aug 26, 2016)

This is indeed deep sampling and I've been waiting for this gem for a long long time. Anyone care to make a demo featuring only the legato notes ? Curious.


----------



## guydoingmusic (Aug 26, 2016)

constaneum said:


> This is indeed deep sampling and I've been waiting for this gem for a long long time. Anyone care to make a demo featuring only the legato notes ? Curious.



My demo features the legato pretty heavily. The first thing you hear is from the phrase patch. The rest (minus the trill) is all legato played in with no quantizing or manipulation after the fact.


----------



## playz123 (Aug 26, 2016)

guydoingmusic said:


> My demo features the legato pretty heavily. The first thing you hear is from the phrase patch. The rest (minus the trill) is all legato played in with no quantizing or manipulation after the fact.


And Brad, every time you do a demo for a company I listen, then end up buying the product and subsequently depleting my bank account!  Another great job on a demo for this library......well done! And yes, I bought this one too.


----------



## Near Decision (Aug 26, 2016)

LOVE this Shakuhachi, and the wonderful interface design, Andrew. Also, great demo Brad. I'm sold; as soon as I finish up one of my projects here, that library is next on my list. 

@zircon_st: If I can make a humble request for another future library, it would be wonderful to see some love given to the Dizi. Given that there's a couple different types and size variants, it might be a bit more complex, but there's no library out there right now (that I know of) that features one of deep detail or playability.

Can't wait to hear what's in store with the Bansuri!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Aug 26, 2016)

constaneum said:


> This is indeed deep sampling and I've been waiting for this gem for a long long time. Anyone care to make a demo featuring only the legato notes ? Curious.



If you check out my walkthrough I do quite a bit of legato playing there. I also show (in the 'advanced edit' section) how the legato can be adjusted pretty significantly in length using a couple under-the-hood values!


----------



## thov72 (Aug 27, 2016)

blown away...  the future of v.i. is playability...and you are on a great way....if you continue down that road with more vi´s, you will have A LOT of buyers.
Great job, Andrew. Saying that, I will wait a bit till I really need that instrument. The tin whistle, on the other hand, will probably be an instant buy.
btw. what ever happened to that vocal sample lib featuring your wife?


----------



## Henning (Aug 27, 2016)

Easily the most authentic sounding Shakuhachi lib I have come across and such a joy to play.


----------



## galactic orange (Aug 27, 2016)

zircon_st said:


> Plus, all purchases of the shakuhachi come with a *$25 credit* that can be applied to future Ventus instruments or ANY other instrument on our site.


Hi Zircon. Any idea when we should receive the $25 credit?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Aug 27, 2016)

I apologize for the confusion; the first couple dozen emails didn't have the instructions sent with them. In your receipt email (and your account page) you should see a code starting with "VSShak". That code is the credit!


----------



## Wes Antczak (Aug 27, 2016)

Will this coupon code also show up in our user area?


----------



## playz123 (Aug 27, 2016)

To be clearer, it's the code that reads: "License Code(s): *Code#1: *VSSHAK*****". Correct?? Will make a note of that on the receipt if it is, since it appears I didn't receive the instructions either.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Aug 27, 2016)

@Wes Antczak No which I realize is counter-intuitive, and I apologize. Just to give a little background, the way our platform works, generating deals is something that we click a button to do. We can say "Give owners of X a coupon that does Y". No problem. However, this can't be _automated _at checkout. In other words, we can't have it generate a deal every time you check out.

The workaround that I came up with was to create the individualized codes beforehand and send them with the order. The upside is that these CAN be sent on the fly. The downside is that they don't appear in the deals section because, technically, they're considered 'serial numbers' by our commerce software. Oy.

Again, sorry for any confusion about this. Our new site is much, much more powerful than the old one and we're committed to making it better constantly. Doing the coupon/credit like this was more of a workaround than I would have liked but the end result at least is correct!

@playz123 Correct!


----------



## Wes Antczak (Aug 27, 2016)

No worries! Thank you for the clarification. I would rather you focus your energy more on doing what you do best, which is making wonderful sound libraries.


----------



## neblix (Aug 28, 2016)

Wow, reception has been great so far. Glad everyone's liking it.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Aug 29, 2016)

Question here regarding the intro discount price (for mailing list), is there a time limit for that (was it only for release day)? I can't see that written anywhere in the email. Apologies if I've missed something obvious.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Aug 29, 2016)

There is no expiration on the intro coupon for people on our list


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Aug 29, 2016)

zircon_st said:


> There is no expiration on the intro coupon for people on our list


Awesome! Thank you. Just the timing for me to sort out then.


----------



## Ben H (Aug 29, 2016)

zircon_st said:


> There is no expiration on the intro coupon for people on our list



Great. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Sep 9, 2016)

Does someone else experience extreme slow download speeds (currently at 20kb/s). I tried to download this 3 part instrument archive now several times and after an hour or so on slow speed the download ends resulting in a corrupted and to small file.


----------



## Grilled Cheese (Sep 11, 2016)

I would love a Navajo flute to appear in this series. The smooth, flowing, warm and mellow style of Native American flutes is something I love but have yet to find as a good V.I. 

Would also be a nice contrast to the bright, breathy sound of this lovely shakuhachi.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Sep 26, 2016)

ProducerSpot has reviewed our Shakuhachi, giving it 5 out of 5 stars! An excerpt from the review:



> If you are like me, and like exotic instruments, produce lots of hip hop or ethnic tracks, or work in film or games, this is almost a must have. It will make all your Shakuhachi dreams come true, and that without even straining your budget too much. I don’t regret getting this and am extremely excited to see the next Ventus installments when they come.



Read the whole thing:

http://www.producerspot.com/review-ventus-shakuhachi-by-impact-soundworks


----------



## Batrawi (Sep 27, 2016)

Are you considering a Ney in the Ventus series?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Sep 27, 2016)

We'll consider anything  Right now we are working on tin whistle & bansuri!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Sep 27, 2016)

zircon_st said:


> bansuri!


very attractive instrument!


----------



## Lode_Runner (Sep 28, 2016)

zircon_st said:


> We'll consider anything  Right now we are working on tin whistle & bansuri!


I'm sooo happy you started with Shakuhachi but I'd also love to see your take on a duduk (and yes ney would also be very welcome) and I agree with an earlier suggestion that a First Nations flute would be great.


----------



## midiman (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi Impact Soundworks, any chance you could share when the Bansuri will be released? Thanks. Sorry for the off-topic.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Feb 19, 2017)

midiman said:


> Hi Impact Soundworks, any chance you could share when the Bansuri will be released? Thanks. Sorry for the off-topic.


Was wondering about this a couple of days ago. Then went out of my head.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Feb 20, 2017)

End of February. It's in beta testing / demo writing mode now


----------



## Lode_Runner (Feb 20, 2017)

Looking forward to the Bansuri. Love the Shakuhachi and Irish Tin Whistle.

Any plans for a Ventus Duduk or Ney? Or Ventus Baroque/Renaissance winds?

(Edited to add more sentences)


----------



## guydoingmusic (Feb 20, 2017)

It (the Bansuri) sounds amazing and plays so smooth!! Just saying!!


----------



## ISW Dickie (Feb 20, 2017)

Lode_Runner said:


> Looking forward to the Bansuri. Love the Shakuhachi and Irish Tin Whistle.
> 
> Any plans for a Ventus Duduk or Ney? Or Ventus Baroque/Renaissance winds


Thanks for the kind words, Lode_Runner. After Bansuri, next up in the Ventus series is a set of pan flutes. Later this year we'll tackle Dizi, Duduk, Shawm and a few more surprises.


----------



## Lotias (Feb 20, 2017)

ISW Dickie said:


> Thanks for the kind words, Lode_Runner. After Bansuri, next up in the Ventus series is a set of pan flutes. Later this year we'll tackle Dizi, Duduk, Shawm and a few more surprises.


Oh cool, I've been feeling like there's a lack of pan flutes on the market.


----------



## midiman (Feb 20, 2017)

ISW Dickie said:


> Thanks for the kind words, Lode_Runner. After Bansuri, next up in the Ventus series is a set of pan flutes. Later this year we'll tackle Dizi, Duduk, Shawm and a few more surprises.



Happy to hear about the pan flutes!! And very excited to hear the bansuri.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 1, 2017)

Just broke down and bought another Shakuhachi.
Thanks so much for ?extended range..?
Not sure what the real range is but after buying 2 other Shakuhachis I was disappointed in the lame excuse of "realism" to provide limited ranged instruments.
I tried to extend the range myself but wasn't allowed to edit....

Great sound and great layout ideas.

ANkyu


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 1, 2017)

#1 developer for ethnic winds. I almost buy without even listening to demo. Have a northern India themed gig the Bansuri will be perfect for (crossgrade from tin was a nice surprised.)


----------



## Fleer (Jul 1, 2017)

Absolutely love this Shakuhachi, it's the best of ISW Ventus Ethnic Winds in my book.


----------

